# marmoset starter help



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

hi there been looking at marmosets for years wondering if any1 could point me in the right direction to start good old research on marmosets in captivity


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ask zoo man and peter (cant remember how to spell his last name sorry :blush there the monkey men whistling2


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> ask zoo man and peter (cant remember how to spell his last name sorry :blush there the monkey men whistling2


 
do you have a profile link at all? :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi 

Here is a link to a decent website that has quite good basic info.

Common Marmoset Care - Home

The people suggested in the above post to will give you any info.

Also if I can help please don't hesitate to ask but I am not as knowlegeable as Peter.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is a link to a decent website that has quite good basic info.
> 
> ...


im grateful for any help i like to keep all my animals as best suited for their needs as possible 
i admit i dont even know where to start with a primate hence my asking for help before i even think about purchasing


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Strictlymorphsuk said:


> do you have a profile link at all? :2thumb:


zoo man: Reptile Forums - View Profile: Zoo-Man

peter robertson: Reptile Forums - View Profile: PETERAROBERTSON

: victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there
i keep various species of small primate.
The link Neil has given gives a good starter.
Although univercity has grants etc and can tend to be bit ott.
If that makes sense...
Theres lots of info out there but it tends to contradict.
There are a few good people on here that have a pair or so.
Invluding Neil like he stated.
Feel free to ask away anything you require.
Except buying as we dont sell.
Although if you gained enough knoledge you never know.
Anything we move on always to people we know that way we sre guaranteed that thier wrlfare will be ok...
Good luck and be prepaired for alot of time and expence.
Plenty of joy and heartbreak...lol


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Refreshing to see someone actually researching first for a change! =)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I can only reiterate what Peter & Neil have already said. Between us, we are generally on here daily & will help you where we can. Beware of the numerous scam ads online, generally ignore American sites (usually single monkeys wearing nappies, etc), & don't buy from pet shops. There isn't a great deal of info out there about keeping Marmosets, but this forum is a good source.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for the replies as someone said the uni is OTT

what is the ideal size cage(?) enclosure ect

how many marmosets can you keep as a bare minimum as i understand they need social mate(s)?

do they need indoor and outdoor enclosures?

i presume they need some sort of basking bulb/light?

if so what sort of temperatures are best to keep them at?


my questions seem very reptile like but thats due to me knowing nothing about primates as previously stated

would rather have the answers from the keepers rather than the believers : victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

More space the better.
Thrre are basic guides at defra but some i know insulate a shed 8x6
And put outside area on.
The amount would be 2 male and female and let them build troop.

They need uv light and stable temp of around 77-80deg.

Yes inside anf out bettrr but some keep inside with uv

hope this helps.

I am a keeper and not a believer.lol.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> More space the better.
> Thrre are basic guides at defra but some i know insulate a shed 8x6
> And put outside area on.
> The amount would be 2 male and female and let them build troop.
> ...


 
does it make alot of difference on their lifespan or wellbeing from allowing them an outside enclosure to indoors with uv


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Obviously outside and inside in my op would be better.
Fresh air etc.
With regard to lifespann i cant say.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

what would you recommend as a bare minimum outdoor enclosure size?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Depends on how big you want to let the troop grow.
There are basic guides on defra site..
I like to go as big as i can.
More room the better.
Except pygmys as they need to be established first and dont like
Vast open areas.
Hope this helps


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

If you send me your email, I can send you the EAZA husbandry guidelines for callitrichids.


The only thing that concerns me at the moment is the questions asking about 'minimum sizes' and 'minimum numbers'. I may be reading too much into it, so forgive me if I am, but it sounds like you don't have a lot of room available and are wondering if you could 'squeeze in' a pair of marms? As marms are social creatures and you should start with a pair, you need to be sure you have room for a small troop. 

If I was going to keep marms privately, I personally would need a whole room to be set aside and converted into an indoor enclosure with outside access from that room into a large, outdoor run. As I can't provide that, I don't feel I am able to responsibly own callitrichids at this stage.

Others would and do do it differently though.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good answer Andy.
Thing is most guidelines reffer to a pair...

A good pair becomes a family troop very quickly.

Unless its breed ..ween and move on..

Which you know isnt the way to go.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

bothrops said:


> If you send me your email, I can send you the EAZA husbandry guidelines for callitrichids.
> 
> 
> The only thing that concerns me at the moment is the questions asking about 'minimum sizes' and 'minimum numbers'. I may be reading too much into it, so forgive me if I am, but it sounds like you don't have a lot of room available and are wondering if you could 'squeeze in' a pair of marms? As marms are social creatures and you should start with a pair, you need to be sure you have room for a small troop.
> ...


 
the minimums is so i can get an idea i dont know if 6x3 is a large enclosure for them or if a 10 x 8 is a small enclosure as stated in op i have no idea
i have a 12x12(ish) space in the garden
or a 14x10(ish) room but no outdoor space so i was thinking an indoor enclosure then move them into a seperate outdoor enclosure for fresh air and exercise?

your trying to read behind the lines here abit i think im trying to guage if its a suitable conquest for my situation and space im asking the questions to try and get an idea of what i need to have available
if you've noticed i haven't asked alot about the general care yet (if at all?)
if i did decide to go for monkeys i would be begging and pleading the people advised to me to help and check setup's? enclosure? (not sure what to call it) and tell me what i have done wrong or need to change or could improve

if the post reads back bitchy i appologise im trying to explain in response to your post quoted above

btw its [email protected]


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You have mail!

Your comment hasn't come across as bitchy at all and thanks for the clarification on size queries!


It sounds like you've got the room for a small troop whether you go inside or out. I'm not sure about the moving them in and out option, but it is possible I suppose. A 12'x12' outside enclosure with a 6'x6' insulated, well kitted out shed within it, would make an adequate enclosure, as would the larger 14'x8' indoor enclosure.

We keep two species of callitrichid at work without outdoor access and with full spectrum lighting (pygmys and cotton topped tamarins) and one with outside access (Geoffroys) and none appear more or less unhealthy than the others.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

bothrops said:


> You have mail!
> 
> Your comment hasn't come across as bitchy at all and thanks for the clarification on size queries!
> 
> ...


 
ill take a peek a bit later when im not so busy cheers for mail
id be concerned that they would be getting too cold with an outdoor enclosure and have to keep checking they were warm enough in their shed


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

That wouldnt be a problem.
Theyre small but quite clever
They would go back inside if cold.

All our species have outside access all year and all weathers.
Never had any health issues.

Have pictures of them catching snow.

Stable and regulated heat is important.
Not a hot spot or a small tubular heater.
Stable at all times.

It works for us 

Good idea as well is to get as many contacts as poss.
Thinning out may become a must and therefore they would need somewhare to go.

Also an area that could be used in emergancy.
Like a hospital house or a temp holding area..

Brothers and sisters can be ok and then dislike each other.

Thats when they would leave in the wild.
Cant do that in captivity so fighting can start..


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

how do you maintain a nice temp also what sort of stuff would the enclosure need obviously shelves mooring rope? branches but can i take any old branches off a tree and pland any old trees in the enclosure like a well trimmed stumpy small apple tree or something?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We use a room stat in each enclosure so it has a good rate of stability.
Use convector heaters so as its short spells.

We have shelves at a few areas for them and obviously rope and a few toys here and there.
I tend to use fruit tree branches and a few others but never oak.

I also use live feeders which are tubuler fittings that they need to work hard to get the food out.
Or be patient and wait for it to fall..

We also cover an area of the outside so they can be outside and still get shelter from sun etc if needed.

A forage area is a high shelve with sides which i put shavings etc and scatter with mealies and waxes etc.

But i do fit out in a manner that is good for them but also easy for us to maintain and work in.

When first started many moons ago ,our first enclosure was that mannic that you couldnt work in it or do out with them.

But the more we done the more they changed time after time.

Got lots of ideas from others that had and used some and adapted others to what i thought was an improvement.

I use a hatch with tunnel to stop draughts at all times and most i know use cat flaps.

Watching them being spooked and babies falling off going through cat flap changed us to summit different.

I also use nest boxes with a big open area with plenty room.

For the same reason as above.

Watching a troop trying to get out a hole all at once just wasnt what we wanted.

The thing with small primates are that the basic ethics and husbandry need to be done but in such a manner that suits both you and them.


----------

